# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Best BF% for wilks

## jypoll

i am currently dropping 2 weight classes from the 105kg (at 25%BF) to the 83kg (im currently just under 200lbs at 15% or so) to see how much better i am while not being a fatty. What do you guys think is the best BF% for a powerlifter to be to have the best Wilks. Im thinking 10% would be pretty good. Any lower and your extreme dieting may start decreasing your strength.

----------


## jypoll

nobody likes this thread??

----------


## OnTheSauce

id say around 10-11%. thats where i stay

----------


## bubsy

I only have one friend who does like real Power lifting besides my sister who enters IPF and stuff! That guy eats like a horse he is so big he looks like he's obese but hey i would never take him on he would eat me!

----------


## MR-FQ320

I'd say 20%

----------


## jypoll

20% eh, you dont think you could trim some of that off and keep your numbers?

----------


## MR-FQ320

i think for power lifting you need a certain amount amount of extra mass / weight to help move those weights.

I think what it boils down to is personal preference, my 20% was no more than a guess TBH, i would say i wouldnt want to be higher than that any way.

----------


## John Andrew

How much are you lifting now? How much before? I went from 110kg down to 75kg before I decided it was too hard at the lighter weights. How tall are you? I now lift at 90 kgs as its where I feel most comfortable with my body, I am 176 cms tall. I feel strong to be honest I am now at this weight and 57 years old and stronger than ever before. My body fat ? I do not know. I look slim. I feel great and in spite of a badly broken leg am on my way back and want to get to world masters. I think once you get too many extra kilos you just have more fat to lift. Good luck.

----------


## jypoll

My last competition i was 97.5Kg at 25%BF (101 before dropping water) in the 105Kg class. I scored 445Kg. Sq. 147.5 (3/3) Ben. 105 (1/3, i lost concentration i wanted 112.5-115) Dead. 192.5 (3/3) I got a 275Kg Wilks

for my next competition 9 months from now, exactly 1 year from last comp. I will weigh-in to the 83Kg class, probably dropping water from 86-87Kg and my goal is lift the same numbers but at 15Kg less bodyweight. and i am 6'0" and 21 yrs old.
I would really like a 300 wilks within the next year

my current numbers are 10-15% less, but i have been lifting light weight high reps and a low carb diet so i haven't been training for numbers, but i will be finished cutting in 2-3 months then i have 6 months to gain about 8 lbs back and work on my numbers

----------


## John Andrew

As you are really just starting I would suggest you continue a high calorie diet, train 6 times a week, 2 days chest, 2 days legs, one day deads, and one day light weights only and stretching.

On my chest days I will do one day of 6 reps per set to around the 120kg mark then drop the numbers until I fail then go back to 120kgs and rep and rep. Next session will be 10 to 12 reps per set and finish with sets of 30 reps at 100kg then 90 and so on. I also do triceps with chest. Normally I do 15 to 20 sets per session. 

Legs are the same and I really like to get the reps going at between 180 and 200kgs. sets of 6 to 10, No strict number but 3 hours at least and not stopping a lot and talking.

Deads I love, warm up lots and lots!!! at 100kg, then up in 40 kg jumps, sets of 6 at 200 kg and then really going for the big ones. Unlike some I do sometimes do partials up to 350kgs as I want to feel the weight and get it in my brain that I can move it! Warm up because I have stress fractured my back once and twice ruptured discs, fortunatly i have a doctor friend who has fixed me with a cortizone and steroid injection into the spine via the tailbone. You do not want the pain I had!! Warm up always. 

Its as much mind as body Iwatched my mate who is now ranked 4 in the world fail the bench twice: opening at 180kgs. He then said to put 250kg on it! He lifted it perfectly!! He was not angry, just focused, determined, confident and is a very quiet lifter. Always control the weight, do not let it drop or control you. 

Training seriously is time consuming, You have years to grow strong, at your height, tall, you will have to get to around the 120kg body weight with 12% b'fat to really shift the heavy weights. I would make that a 5 year plan and not use anything during this period, you are overflowing with hormones anyway!

By the time you are that size you should be elite class. Benching over the 250kg, and squatting and dead lifting 300 plus. I have a mate back home the same size and he does those numbers as well as training special forces unarmed combat, a gentle giant! I am also talking weights without suits, just knee wraps, belt and wrist wraps. Good luck and train hard!

----------


## jypoll

yea i have found some literature on the net saying since im a noob and only just post-puberty i should just get fat and lift then worry about cutting when im 25, but i have just under 2 years left in junior age category and i would like to set some provincial records at the 83kg class before i go lift in the open. I choose 83kg because it is best for my current Lean body mass, and some dude just ruined all the 93kg provincial records (400+ wilks in junior class, raw as well)

My life goal is to be IPF world raw champion, or atleast lift at worlds for the national team. and setting junior provincial records is only a sub-goal but i would really enjoy owning some records atleast for a few years so this puts my in a bit of a pickle.

As for the durgs, im not gonna use any now or when im older because i lift in the IPF, so i dont even have to worry about that.

----------


## John Andrew

Glad to here about the decision on using, but getting fat is not an answer. Train harder, eat 6 or 7 times per day, lots of protien and grow!. You will get bigger and a lot stronger. Most of us peak at round 40 years of age, Its a life style and its a lot better than bars and cars! The records will come but always remember the person you have to compete with is you! Every time you get a new PB you win, there are no losers, and we all have off days!

----------

